# Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Januar 2010)

*Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe


----------



## Masterchief (23. Januar 2010)

*Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

Sieht so aus als ob er den mugen 2 ersetzen soll.

6 statt 5 pipes

Bin auf ein test gespant


----------



## Maeximum30 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

Push Pins können Sie sich gleich behalten


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

Dieser Kühler hat ein ähnliches Design wie der Megahelms von Prolima-Tech


----------



## Einer von Vielen (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*



Maeximum30 schrieb:


> Push Pins können Sie sich gleich behalten


Der kommt bestimmt auch mit mit Backplate und Schrauben.
Hat der Mugen 2 doch auch
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe SCMG-2100 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B


----------



## johny23at (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

2x 6 Pipes.....

Der schaut potent aus


----------



## Ampeldruecker (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

ICh finde den könnense behalten, pfuii Pushpins  schade um den schönen Kühler  der sieht richtig gut aus, hoffentlich wird ne Backplate Verschraubung nachgereicht


----------



## FortunaGamer (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

Der Kühler höhrt sich nicht schlecht und sieht auch nicht übel aus, aber warum Pushpins das ist das schlimmste überhaubt. Ich frage ich aber auch wie die Pushpins das Gewicht halten sollen.


----------



## NCphalon (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

Es gibt en Video von em Orochi, der mit Pushpins auf em Board befestigt wurde und durch die Gegend geschüttelt wurde. Das Board hat sich gebogen wie sonstwas aber der Orochi hielt.

Ich weiß auch irgendwie net warum ihr Pushpins als KO Kriterium anseht, wenn man weiß wie die funktionieren halten die auch Bombenfest.


----------



## McZonk (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

Pushpins? Da wird sich Henner aber freuen


----------



## PCGH_Mario (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*



McZonk schrieb:


> Pushpins? Da wird sich Henner aber freuen



Der Gedanke ist mir beim Schreiben auch schon gekommen, da Henner ja erst vor Kurzem das Ende der Pushpins prognostiziert hatte. Meiner Meinung nach auch verständlich.


----------



## Manny G. (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

Arghhhhhhhh nicht schon wieder Push-Pins!
Bei der Montage meines Sycthe Big Shuriken hab ich mir fast die Finger gebrochen,zudem dürfte ich alles vom Mainboard bauen,damit ich die Pushpins festdrücken konnte nun sitzt er aber wie ne 1.


----------



## Taitan (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

bäääh. Push pins. Ein Kühler, der was auf sich hält, will verschraubt sein.


----------



## winpoet88 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

Schade......ohne PushPins und mit Verschraubung hätte der Kühler was werden können...sieht auf jeden Fall gut aus.........und wenn die Kühlleistung stimmen würde, warum nicht.....aber mit PushPins..Nein Danke...!!

Greets Winpo8t


----------



## push@max (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

Echt böse, wie viele Kühlrippen das Ding hat...bin gespannt, ob dadurch die Kühlleistung tatsächlich besser ist.


----------



## Uter (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

die lamellenstruktur sieht ja mal hammer aus... bin bespannt ob sie auch was bringt...


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

Irgenwie komisch:
Umso dichter die Lamellen Struktur ist, desto fester muss der Lüfter blasen um luft da durch zu fördern,warum hat dieser Kühler dann auf der Seite wo der Lüfter montiert wird solch eine ZickZack Struktur?
Da geht doch die ganze luft flöten.....


----------



## HomeboyST (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

Finde Pushpins absolut ok. 

Mein Kühler sitzt seit einem Jahr bombenfest. 

Man muss es aber anscheinend richtig machen 

Bin auf Tests gespannt. 
Sobald der Fermi wirklich draußen ist und man vergleiche ziehen kann wird eh neu aufgerüstet...


----------



## PrussianPride (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

Ich habe auch eine Weile gebraucht die Pins richtig anzubringen, hauptsächlich weil ich mir nicht noch das Mounting-Kit von Scythe kaufen wollte, hält aber einmal montiert bombenfest.
Aber das soll ja hier sicher keine Push-Pinn-Diskussion werden.

Ansonsten gefällt mir der Kühler sehr gut, leider passt er von der Höhe (genau wie der Mugen2) bei mir nicht rein.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

[Offtop]
Ja klar sitzen die Push-Pins bombenfest, der CPU-Kühler im Rechner meines Freundes hat mir damit auch ca. ein Jahr Freude bereitet, bis gestern, als ich ihn wechseln dürfte. Nach einer halben Stunde hab ich die Pins einfach abgeknipst, ich konnte mir einfach nicht anders helfen.
[/Offtop] 

Zum Thema: der Yasya sieht echt lecker aus. Die Scythe-Kühler fand ich vom Aussehen her immer toll, von der Kühlleistung braucht man nicht zu diskutieren, deren Top-Downs schlagen so manche Turmkühler, daher sehe ich den Neuling auch ganz oben in den Charts. Ich wünsche mir nur, dass sie die Kühlkörper mal auch schwarz vernickeln, das würde zu meiner Hardware besser passen . Dann würde ich wieder zugreifen


----------



## MARIIIO (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

naja, für eine Mittelklasse-Kühler sind push-Pins ja in ordnung, aber wenn man in die Oberklasse will, sollte es schon ne Backplate sein.
Ob die Form der Lamellen was bringt, wird man sehen...


----------



## NeroNobody (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

SInd die Lamellen an der seite näher aneinander wie in der Mitte??
Kann man auf den Bildern so schlecht erkennen
Irgendjemand hat auch mal im Forum geschrieben dass wenn man die Seiten vom Groß Glockner abklebt bessere Temps hat  
Ist eigentlich auch relativ verständlich da die Luft nicht so stark zu Seite rausbläst!


----------



## X Broster (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

Hoffentlich wird das mit der Rev.1 nicht wieder so ein Reinfall wie beim Setsugen.

Warum kein Mugen2 mit sechs Headpipes?


----------



## NeroNobody (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

Platzprobleme?!^^


----------



## ile (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

Warum immer die Scheiß-Push-Pins? Scythe hat doch auch bei anderen Kühlern, die nicht sehr teuer sind, ein anderes Montagesystem (z. B. Mugen 2)! Ich finde, für Kühler, die mehr als 30 € kosten, sind Push-Pins nicht mehr angebracht.


----------



## NeroNobody (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*



ile schrieb:


> Warum immer die Scheiß-Push-Pins? Scythe hat doch auch bei anderen Kühlern, die nicht sehr teuer sind, ein anderes Montagesystem (z. B. Mugen 2)! Ich finde, für Kühler, die mehr als 30 € kosten, sind Push-Pins nicht mehr angebracht.


Vorallem montiere ich lieber nen Mugen wie nen Freezer


----------



## HolySh!t (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

Mal schauen was der so bringt


----------



## guidodungel (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

Das ist ja mal ein Leckerbissen
Was der wohl am Ende kosten wird?


----------



## Wishes (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

Ich steh' auf Scythe, sieht wieder top aus :lecker:


----------



## FortunaGamer (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

Der Kühler sieht brutal aus, die Leistung wird nicht ohne sein. Hoffe mal das man der nicht so teuer ist und besser als der Mugen kühlt.


----------



## nukro (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

Wie ich sehe hat der Kühler 6 Heatpipes 3 innere und 3 äußere.
Schauen wir wie sich der Kühler in den Tests schlagen wird, bin schon ganz neugierig.


----------



## push@max (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

Ich plane erstmal keinen neuen CPU Kühler...bin mit dem Zalman 9700 100% zufrieden...wegen einer evtl. etwas besseren Kühlung wieder um die 50€ auszugeben, ist unsinnig.


----------



## schlappe89 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

@über mir: stimmt !! --> never touch a running system
Alles andere ist irgendwie Frickelei und Bastlerei (obwohls echt Spaß macht zu basteln ).

Warum alle über Push Pins meckern ... keine Ahnung ... solange ich nen AMD hab sind Push Pins nicht in Sicht und ich hoffe dass Scythe den Kühler auch für AMD CPUs aufliefert. Wäre ne Schande wenn nicht !


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

Der Kühler sieht sehr schön aus. 
Aber unbeleuchtete Lüfter sind nicht so mein Geschmack. Mit 2 Xigmatek XLF würde das Teil richtig gut aussehen.

Von den Pushpins bin ich nicht so begeistert. (AMD-Boxed-Halteklammern sind aber auch nicht gerade angenehm.) Das einzig wahre ist eine stabile Verschraubung in Kombination mit einer Backplate. Idealerweise ist diese Backplate aus Metall.


----------



## alm0st (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

Optisch gefällt er mir überhaupt nicht. Das Zick Zack sieht einfach komisch aus. Mal sehen ob er wenigstens ne gute Kühlung bringt


----------



## Sularko (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

Pushpins bei über 800 Gramm ? Da wurde am falschen ende gespart.


----------



## Mario2002 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

Mir gefällt der Kühler auch nicht.
Eigentlich alle von Scythe gefallen mir nicht.
Immer dieses blöde verschrauben mit dem Mainboard.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*

Verschrauben? Wo? Bei einem AMD-Sockel hast du die Halteklammer und bei Intel PushPins oder wahlweise Verschraubung. Aber wenn du so argumentierst, hast du überhaupt einen Kühler auf deiner CPU, weil, normalerweise sind Schrauben ja der Standard. ^^

Ich find den Kühler auf jeden Fall erste Sahne, rein vom Aussehen her. Die Leistung muss sich erst noch beweisen. Gegen Verschraubung hätte ich allerdings nichts. Ich hab momentan einen Ninja 2 und die Halteklammer ist nicht so das Wahre. Muss das Gehäuse hinlegen, damit der Kühler hält. 
Temperaturen sind um gut 10°C niedriger im Gegensatz zu denen wenn der Kühler hängt und das es einmal *Klonk* gemacht hat und der Kühler aus dem Gehäuse (offene Seite, da recht warm im Sommer) gepurzelt kam, fand ich nicht so dolle.

AV


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erste Informationen und Bilder zum neuen CPU-Kühler Yasya on Scythe*



Alex Vanderbilt schrieb:


> Bei einem AMD-Sockel hast du die Halteklammer und bei Intel PushPins oder wahlweise Verschraubung.


Bei AMD gibt es auch Verschraubung. Da entfernt man die Standard-Kühler-Halterung und verschraubt den Kühler, so wie es sich gehört. Ist beim Megahalems/Mega Shadow auch so.
Halteklammern = Müll.


----------

